
All your Flickr photos in Dropbox, with style - jmathai
http://blog.theopenphotoproject.org/post/27569670276/all-your-flickr-photos-in-dropbox-with-style
======
incongruity
It seems like a precarious position to be in, supporting a service that helps
users walk away from a competitor. Not to say that you shouldn't – I just
wouldn't expect flickr to stand idle while it's done.

This is particularly true if it's being done via the flickr api – beyond the
API being explicitly for non-commercial development (without other
arrangements), the number 1 item on the "you shall not" list is: _Use Flickr
APIs for any application that replicates or attempts to replace the essential
user experience of Flickr.com._ (source:
<http://www.flickr.com/services/api/tos/> )

Just say'n...

~~~
jlarocco
I think you're misreading the TOS. That part of the TOS prohibits creating a
photo sharing site that uses Flickr as its backend. The OpenPhoto site doesn't
give much detail, but this tool is (apparently) just downloading the photos to
DropBox and importing them into OpenPhoto. Since the actual OpenPhoto code
doesn't have anything to do with Flickr, it's not violating the TOS.

There are similar "import from Flickr" tools for almost every photo sharing
service there is, and I've never heard of any of them getting their Flickr API
key revoked.

~~~
jmathai
Unless they go over the rate limits :)

------
owenjones
Ha! I was planning on writing a Flickr photo "liberator" this weekend after I
recently learned there is no way to download all my original photos in bulk,
even as a Pro user.

Signed up for a beta invite, hopefully now I don't have to.

~~~
jlarocco
FWIW, a cheap/fast one off way to bulk download all your photos would be to
sign up for a free trial SmugMug account, use their Flickr import tool and
then do a bulk download from SmugMug.

Using SmugMug's Flickr importer Firefox plugin (no, I don't know why they
chose to make it a Firefox plugin), it took less than 2 hours to import ~8100
photos (44 GB) from Flickr to SmugMug and it preserved the metadata I had for
the photos.

Definitely not the most elegant way to do it, but if you needed to do it in a
pinch it would work.

~~~
jmathai
Going directly (and staying inside) your preferred storage service is much
more elegant, no? That's basically what we've built.

~~~
jlarocco
Oh yeah, I agree 100%.

That was just a "if you're really desperate and can't wait for the invite,
here's a way to do it" idea.

